# Ocularis shooting review



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hey guys here is an Ocularis in action. Wow did I have fun!  Side note mine has been modded to fit my hand.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

The big "cheesy grin" tells it all! You think it's a winner! Huh!

Nice shooting! What a group!!! Great video! Thanks! Can-Opener!!!!! :thumbsup: :banana:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha so good thanks for sharing

cheers

oh and i like the modification on that ocularis


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Dam good shooting, Randy!!I really like the waif-waisted handle mod....


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Really nice shooting Randy!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing...mighty fine shooting my friend ~AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting!! Looks like that was made to fit you...everything right down the middle!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Great vid Randy! I've been holding out to get the aluminum frame... After watching you, I may just get the poly.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

great shooting . love how modified the handle , i love my ocularis im more accurate with it than all others in my sling herd.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Great shooting again! Love the mod you've done too! Reminds me of Mickey Mouse.  Hope Santa brings me one of these this year.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Great video, CO!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Well done Can Opener, both from a mod. and from a accuracy perspective. I envy those of you who shoot full butterfly with confidence and precision.

As soon as I received the Ocularis, I put it through its paces and took an instant shine to it. Could not resist ordering it's classy aluminium brother.

Same story, love at first use (and sight of course).

To me the biggest advantage of the aluminium version over it's poly brother is not so much the added looped tube functionality but more the thiner (by 1/4") profile.


----------



## dave4100 (Feb 5, 2015)

I picked up the polly on the big sale Nathan just had. I was skeptical at first but I'm really surprised at how accurate I shoot with it. My most accurate sling to date. On the other hand, I really dislike the Torque. I can't shoot it no matter what position I use. Extremely uncomfortable for me. But getting back to the Ocularis, It fits very nice in my hand and is very accurate for me. I just got it and put about 20 or so 3/8 inch bearings through it and no fork or hand hits. It's already my daily shooter. I'm new to the sport, but this one is tops so far. I will probably pick up the aluminum sling too. Great job on this one Nathan!


----------

